# Alternative to pom pom tail?



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've begun to love a tail that looks like a bottle-brush. It could have longer fur to match a longer coat and still be neat.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes! thanks. that's exactly what I meant, "bottle-brush." I think I am going to try to shape Winston's pom pom into that, I suppose I didn't want to mess it up and then not like it, but hey, we are home grooming, it's not rocket science, and hair grows back!

I think maybe the "bottle brush" would be more manly to me instead of the pom pom.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

corded tail   (temperance)

or plume tail. let it get long long long (what i want for seelie)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Carrol tail (what Vegas has) all shaved
Pom tail, round
Oval tail, for longer docks
Full tail, LET IT GO BABY YEAH
Corded, good and retro
Dr. Seuss, most shaved with pom on tip.. DO NOT DO THIS! EVER!


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks everyone!

For now, I chose the bottle-brush look and I like it. Winston was not happy when I got out the scissors, but with the help of some peanut butter, I shaped his tail up nicely. 

The leaner look of the bottle-brush tail matches his body better since I have him shaved down fairly close right now.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

This thread is severely lacking in pictures! Show us what you did  I'm trying to think of different things to do with Tesla's tail, too. Hers is all shaved right now.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, not sure I know how to post pics! I managed to create an album of a few pics, but that's about it. 

I'm thinking I would like a shaved tail, too. Winston may have what is considered a longer dock, though. Even thinking of considering a mohawk.. just for fun. Why not? 

(just in a brave mood... usually hesitant on a major change, I think!)


----------

